
JSweet version 2.0.0 released: new features for an open transpiler - renaudpawlak
http://www.jsweet.org/jsweet-version-2-0-0-has-been-released/
======
grizzles
Two thoughts: I bet it wouldn't be that hard to make a canvas version of the
android view library.

Also, I wish the projects would agree on a univeral browser api facade that
worked across jsweet, teavm, gwt, doppio, etc. That would be great.

